
Reverse engineering a USB device with Rust - bausano_michael
https://gill.net.in/posts/reverse-engineering-a-usb-device-with-rust
======
oregontechninja
I believe it's "Rust" or "rust" when referring to the language. "RUST" implies
the video game in my head.

